# Marmortextur und Goldstreifen



## Morph (11. August 2003)

Hi Comm 

Ich würde gern einen marmorierten (weiß) Header für 'ne Page erstellen unter dem sich noch ein ca 10-15 px hoher Goldstreifen befindet. Nun möchte ich nicht mehr auf Texturen aus dem Netz zurückgreifen, da diese zumeist nicht meinen Wünschen entsprechen und so etwas mit PS sicher auch realisierbar sein sollte: Nur wie ?
Das ist der Punkt an dem ich Hilfe von Eurer Seite aus gebrauchen könnte  Kennt ihr gute Tuts (bin nicht grade der PS Profi ...) dazu oder habt ihr ne Idee wie das zu erstellen sein könnte ? Bin für jede Info dankbar 

Grüße, Morph


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (11. August 2003)

*Steinbeißer*

Also,
sowas wie 'ne Marmorstruktur kriegst Du hin, wenn Du eine neue Datei erzeugst [Strg-N] - ruhig groß machen. mit [Strg-D] stellst Du die Vorder- und Hintergrundfarbe auf Standtard-Schwarz-Weiß. Dann: >Filter >Renderingfilter >Wolken.
Dann [Strg-L] für die Tonwertkorrektur. Das weiße und das schwarze Dreieck einander annähern, ob nun mittig oder wersetzt ist individuell zu entscheiden.
Das Ganze machst Du auf nehreren Ebenen, die Du dann mit [Strg-T] unterschiedlich skalieren und verzerren kannst. Den Modus der Ebenen solltest Du auf "multiplizieren" und auch mal auf "negativ mutiplizieren" stellen. Dann noch jeweils ein Bisschen an der Ebenendeckkraft gefummelt und das Ganze nimmt Gestalt an.


----------



## nanda (11. August 2003)

Würde ich auch so sehen. Mit dem Renderingfilter > Wolken bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg.

Hier noch mal 2 (englische) Tuts:
Link 1 
Link 2 

Bei Problemen mit der Übersetzung einfach melden.


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. August 2003)

Die Version von nanda's 1. Link ist wirklich schick. Da schmeiss ich doch gleich mal die Photoshopmaschinerie an


----------



## Morph (12. August 2003)

*freu* Dankeschön für die Hilfe 

[Edit] Eins hab ich ned ganz verstanden (aus dem Tut des ersten Links): Was ist mit "Ebenenstil" aus "screen" stellen gemeint? Hab' keine auf deutsch passende Funktion gefunden :|


----------



## nanda (12. August 2003)

Normal -> Normal
Dissolve -> Sprenkeln
---------------------------------
Multiply -> Multiplizieren
Screen -> Negativ Multiplizieren
Overlay -> Ineinanderkopieren
Softlight -> Weiches Licht
Hartligh -> Hartes Licht
---------------------------------
Color Dodge -> Farbig Abwedeln
Color Burn -> Farbig Nachbelichten
---------------------------------
Darken -> Abdunkeln
Lighten -> Aufhellen
Difference -> Differenz
Exclusion -> Ausschluß
---------------------------------
Hue -> Farbton
Saturation -> Sättigung
Color -> Farbe
Luminosity -> Luminanz


----------



## Morph (12. August 2003)

Negativ multiplizieren = Screen? Ui, dann hab ich sogar das richtige gewählt  Dankö 

Grüße, Morph


----------

